# 2004 Rpm dips out of first and out of R



## Jereme Strange (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello all, new 04 owner here. Bought a full bolt on 5.7 and only issue I’m having is an RPM dip when first starting a drive, after shifting out of first down to 300-400 and also in and when shifting out of reverse. Car always recovers after first(although doesn’t always feel like it’s going to) but has died when shifting out of R. Idle is steady at 1000-1100 usually. Not throwing any codes, visually checked/tightened up vacuum lines and CAI connections. Thought may need to be re-tuned but wanted to see if there was anything else I could check before.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Definitely sounds like the tune...


----------



## Jereme Strange (Jul 20, 2019)

Thinking so.. cleaned MAF, TB and CAI filter tonight. Putting it all back together tomorrow to see if anything changed


----------



## Jereme Strange (Jul 20, 2019)

Follow up for anyone that may find this post with similar issues (and because I hate when I find post without a resolution) After cleaning MAF sensor, TB and CAI filter, initial test drive seems to have resolved the issue... will update if problem comes back with next steps..


----------



## Jereme Strange (Jul 20, 2019)

Problem seems to come back more so in the heat. This morning no problem, this afternoon it reappeared..


----------

